# Custom Thomas and friends Gordon/Henry



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew a good base to build off of, that would match the bachmann thomas trains size, that would be able to fit Gordon/henry
I was thinking I could get an aristocraft pacific and just build the body off of that, but im not sure if the drive wheels would be big enough compared to the other thomas and friends bachmann models, anyone have any ideas?


----------

